# New fish =D mayan or festae?



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

my 4foot i set up is now inhabbeted by 2 fish =D
Bicherjo the Polypterus Ornatipinnis
+ Jerome.
i baught jerome as a Mayan Cichlid, and although he has a battered dorsal fin, from a fight at the LFS i have yet to conform wether it is a Mayan, festae, or hybrid of both or some sort.
it never looks just like pictures on the internet of either!
i will try to upload a picture soon!

also the tank looks very empty, and there is alot of room for jerome, so i was wondering what other fish i could look at keeping with him?
he is aggressive towards humans, but altho bicherjo is 4" and he is 10" he didnt bother him in the slightest.

before anyone asks, i have about 4 years experience with keeping and breeding cichlids of all kinds so i am not inexperienced.
i look forward to responce
hÃ¤mÃ¤dzayn sinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

honestly, stick with the Mayan...alone. i really doubt he will tolerate any other cichlids in the tank, the bicher is ok because it isnt looked at like as a threat, like another cichlid will.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

*** been told it looks like a male festae. 
so i deffinetly wont be putting anything else in with him!
il get the picture up when i can, its on my brothers phone and he is at work


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ok


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

here we are!
i took this pic when i first got him
hes gone alot more green on the face, his body is more orangey with iridescent green sparkles
and his fins are red and yellow if that helps
here he is








he is about 10"
he has ragged fins because the previous owner it was beaten on,
which is why im guessing it has subdued coloures because it was dominated by a larger male or something.
opinions ? =)


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks mayan to my eye, given the size of the caudal spot.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

its really confusing, the caudal spot is just about the only thing i could see that looked mayan.
and even so the festae dots are suposed to be non complete, but all the images i foudn they looked just like that.

is there any chance it could be a hybrid ?

also, whats the sex ?


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

mayans have more subdued colors right?

hes gonna be a looker in a few months once his fins are back to normal.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thats a Mayan forsure, the tail spot and not having a Y-bar is the dead giveaway. the green iridescent spots are also another feature telling me mayan.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

male or female ?


----------



## mariojess (Jan 24, 2008)

looks like a male, I have a pair with fry , and they were with JDs.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

so if this is a Mayan and not a festae, it shouldnt be as aggressive right? so it wont have to be kept alone?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh no, mayan's are quite nasty. Remember they are in the red devil genus. And wouldn't be called 'false red terrors' for nothing.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

so its best to keep him on his own then?
he just looks abit lonely.
i guess i could give him a ping pong ball to attack =P


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

why not find him a female mayan, most people will disagree with the statement a pair will work fine in a 75, i for one think it will work fine, if you find a compatible pair.


----------

